# Do you Tow without a swayBar?



## OddFinger (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello! I use my sway bar every time I tow my popup.When I'm out on the road I do not see anyone with a swaybar.Is it not safe to not use one


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2004)

Do you Tow without a swayBar?

Oddfinger, I am begining to believe you are pulling our leg   You were having problems with the hitch coming off and now you are a pro using a sway bar :approve: .  come on now start giving us advice and quit making me show my ignorance :blush: .  Weight and tow vehicle has a lot to do with whether you need the swaybar.  I never used one on the pop ups we owned but they were small and under 1500 lbs.  Sure won't hurt anything to use them on all. (JMO)


----------



## OddFinger (Feb 22, 2004)

Do you Tow without a swayBar?

Hello Nash. I'am far from being a pro. When I bought my popup the camper shop put a hitch with a second ball on my truck. When they hook the camper up to the truck they put a swaybar on it. The reason that I brought this up is because I was thinking about buying a trailer guardian. I don't think I would beable to use it with the swaybar. What do you think?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you Tow without a swayBar?

See Oddfinger, now you have got to explain to me what a trailer guardian is     Bulldog, 12 guage, german sheppard, wife?  Still believe you are a pro :laugh:


----------



## OddFinger (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you Tow without a swayBar?

Nash. I wish I knew why you feel that I'm a pro. If you only knew the little I know about towing campers. A trailer guardian is a object to give people like myself a peace of mind and safety when towing. It fits over your hitch ball with like a clamp that goes over the ball to keep your camper from comming off if it's not hitch right.A member of the forum told me about it.I don't think you can use it with a swaybar.     :shy:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you Tow without a swayBar?

Oddfinger, don't see why you could not use it with a sway bar.  The swaybar should be over to the side.  Pay no attention to my kidding you, just my nature and mean no harm. Don't get discouraged, there is no way the hitch should come loose if properly hitched.  Surely there is a camper living close by that will come over and advise you on the hook up.  Most campers enjoy helping others and that is what makes it  great


----------

